# More Butterfly



## jcdeboever (Apr 12, 2018)

XT2, XF 50-140

1.



 

2.


 

3.


----------



## WesternGuy (Apr 12, 2018)

Very nice set.  The first one is my favourite.

WesternGuy


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 12, 2018)

WesternGuy said:


> Very nice set.  The first one is my favourite.
> 
> WesternGuy


Thanks bud


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 12, 2018)

The pattern on the left one in the last pic is awesome JC. Well spotted.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 12, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> The pattern on the left one in the last pic is awesome JC. Well spotted.


Thanks Dean


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 12, 2018)

Nice set.


----------



## RowdyRay (Apr 12, 2018)

Awesome set. If you twist my arm, I'd have to go with #3.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 12, 2018)

Well done!


----------



## otherprof (Apr 12, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> XT2, XF 50-140
> 
> 1.
> View attachment 156324
> ...


Great set.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 13, 2018)

Excellent set of images........................


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 13, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Nice set.





RowdyRay said:


> Awesome set. If you twist my arm, I'd have to go with #3.





tirediron said:


> Well done!





otherprof said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > XT2, XF 50-140
> ...





Jeff15 said:


> Excellent set of images........................



Thanks y'all


----------



## oldhippy (Apr 13, 2018)

Really good set, last is my fav for color and beauty.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 13, 2018)

oldhippy said:


> Really good set, last is my fav for color and beauty.



Thanks bud, that means a lot coming from you. I hope to get a few more in Florida next week but there weren't many last year in April. I'll probably street shoot more than anything, maybe a Zoo visit.


----------



## oldhippy (Apr 13, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> oldhippy said:
> 
> 
> > Really good set, last is my fav for color and beauty.
> ...


Going to Chicago last of June, Florida for birthday # 79 in October.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 13, 2018)

oldhippy said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > oldhippy said:
> ...



I could of sworn I seen you at the Ann Arbor Hash Bash, your t-shirt even said old hippy on it.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 13, 2018)

Outstanding images, great colours.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 13, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> Outstanding images, great colours.


Thanks Dave. Yup, Fujifilm color is probably the best out there.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 13, 2018)

Here are some more. This will be it. I took to many, to hard to decide which ones are best. So I narrowed it down to ten, then was torn on three of them. So I went with seven. 

4.



 

5.


 

6.


 

7.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 13, 2018)

These butterfly shots really are beautiful, the last one has great colours.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 13, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> These butterfly shots really are beautiful, the last one has great colours.


Thanks. Custom standard except for last one, custom velvia


----------



## CherylL (Apr 13, 2018)

Beautiful shots!  Seeing your XT2 photo posts makes it tempting to get one.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 13, 2018)

CherylL said:


> Beautiful shots!  Seeing your XT2 photo posts makes it tempting to get one.


Thanks. It's just a camera. But a good one. The 50-140 is a wonderful lens.


----------



## nerwin (Apr 19, 2018)

Wonderful shots man. 

I really love the first one! The plant acts as a leading line straight to the butterfly. 

Truly beautiful!


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 19, 2018)

nerwin said:


> Wonderful shots man.
> 
> I really love the first one! The plant acts as a leading line straight to the butterfly.
> 
> Truly beautiful!


Thanks bud. That means a lot coming from you. Yes, that was part of the idea in the shot. It's one thing to see a butterfly but being selective and patience is another. The second was chosen with a long wait as well. Waiting for one to land in that area where there was a triangle in the background. The 3rd was a split second decision because of the pairing. I could have shot many more frames but decided to attack it differently. I think I took a total of 25, narrowed down to 10, picked 7 to post. All but one were usualble. Thanks for noticing.


----------



## oldhippy (Apr 19, 2018)

Love the shots, #1 is crisp and great comp. #3 is my fav, warm and artistic. Have a great day. Ed


----------



## tackyrama (Apr 21, 2018)

Wonderful


----------

